# Log4J und commons-logging.jar



## TSH (30. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich entwickle ein Servlet, das unter Tomcat 6 läuft (sollte natürlich auch auf anderen laufen). Zum Loggen habe ich commons-logging.jar eingebunden und habe so einen Logger erzeugt:


```
import org.apache.log4j.Logger;
...
private static Logger LOGGER = Logger.getLogger(MeineKlasse.class);
```
log4j.jar hatte ich niemals eingebunden. Alles hat wunderbar geklappt.

Gestern habe ich einen größeren SVN Merge vollbracht und plötzlich gab es dauernd NoClassDefFoundError Meldungen beim Servlet-Start sobald ich in irgendeiner Klasse einen Logger erzeugen wollte.

Nachdem ich nun log4j.jar zusätzlich zu commons-logging.jar ins WEB-INF/lib Verzeichnis kopiert habe, klappt es. Und ich frage mich warum? Das hab ich doch vorher nie benötigt.


----------



## maki (30. Jan 2008)

Du kannst log4j nicht einsetzen ohne die jar.

Wahrscheinlich war sie bei dir schon irgendwo vorhanden, und dann nicht mehr 

Dazu müsste man aber mehr Details wissen, wie du zB deployst und testest, aber eigentlich ist es egal, denn ohne die jar kein log4j.


----------



## TSH (30. Jan 2008)

Danke. Du hast recht. Es hat funktioniert, weil die eingebundenen Hibernate-Bibliotheken log4j beinhaltet haben. Nachdem ich Hibernate rausgeschmissen hatte, war auch kein log4j mehr da.


----------

